

Game: Multitask - test your ability to mulitask - bloch
http://www.kongregate.com/games/IcyLime/multitask

======
fjw
Multitask 2: <http://www.kongregate.com/games/IcyLime/multitask-2>

Second version just came out, now has 6 games instead of 4 to multitask!

------
bunchesofdonald
First try, 91. Once the fourth game comes on it gets really hard.

